# My ******* vet Christmas **GRAPHIC BLOODY PHOTOS**



## christabelle (Feb 13, 2011)

I am sharing this because someone might benefit from the information. I shared on here that my TB was put down before christmas due to Colic. After that my Shar-Pei bubba dug out and got tore up by *something*. I found him after searching the desert around my house on Christmas eve. Needless to say, there was nothing i could find that was open (vets). He was pretty bad off, so it was this or a bullet... (i was freaking out, i'd never seen anything this bad before). Anyway, my mom came over, with some sutures and we washed the cut out with beta-dine/water. He had a lot of grit and dirt way down in the cuts, we got out what we could, but had to sew him up with some left. I really didn't think he was going to make it. He just some of his stitches out today, and he is fine. We bought penicillin at the feed store, and treated him with that. He was seen by a vet, 3 days after and they installed a drainage tube... but other than that said we did a pretty stand up job. We also ran out of suture wire and finished up the job with dental floss.  Anyway, just wanted to show that no matter how dire the situation, sometimes some good old fashioned ingenuity can go a long ways. I am attaching pictures to show how bad it looked. If they are innapropriate, I apologize in advance. Take care and happy new year!


----------



## InStyle (Nov 14, 2011)

OW! Poor pup! I've had to do the same with some of my terriers - but usually because of a snow storm so unable to drive anywhere  thankfully I am a vet tech, and now I make sure I always have sutures and similar availab. Had to doctor my own hand up when it got between a dog fight, worst snowstorm in 20yrs, couldn't leave the house. 

Good job!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Poor pup, glad all turned out okay!


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Looks like coyote attack to me! My worst nightmare. You did an AMAZING JOB!!! Hope he gets to feeling better soon!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

Ouch! poor puppy. ;( u did an amazing job!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Good work. The dog had no anesthesia? He held still for all that? What a good dog.


----------



## Idlepastures (Sep 5, 2011)

Wow. Looks like a dog/coyote attack. They typically go for the ears. Or it could have a been a hog. But I'm glad you guys reacted and got him taken care of! (And still followed up with a vet! As a tech I see way to many do-it-at-homes go very badly because they don't follow up with a vet.)


----------



## christabelle (Feb 13, 2011)

I think he was in shock... He was asleep most of the time when we did it. He did not cry or yelp. He sometimes fought to be laying upright instead o his side.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## christabelle (Feb 13, 2011)

Oh, and his ear no longer moves. All of the ligaments were severed. I did not know how to repair them. He won't win any beauty pageants, but he is alive and wagging his tail!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Idlepastures (Sep 5, 2011)

christabelle said:


> Oh, and his ear no longer moves. All of the ligaments were severed. I did not know how to repair them. He won't win any beauty pageants, but he is alive and wagging his tail!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Gotta pick your battles. I'd much rather have happy and healthy, than not . Just keep an eye on the inside of his ear. He maybe a little more prone to ear infections since he can't move it out/up to air out his ear.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Because he is a Sharpei, he has lots of loose skin which is in his breed to have his skin ripped with minimal damage. Supposed to have a quicker heal time as well. But poor boy, owies!


----------



## SMCLeenie (Mar 3, 2011)

I'm so glad he's okay! You did a great job with the stitches.


----------



## Skyboy (Nov 27, 2011)

Poor puppy!!! Glad ya'll were able to take care of him! Good job on those stitches, too.  Hope he heals up well.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

christabelle said:


> He won't win any beauty pageants, but he is alive and wagging his tail!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 
And that's the point that counts!


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Poor baby! Soooo glad everything turned out okay. Had a dog attacked by a coyote awhile ago and had similar wounds, but not as severe. Kisses from me to the pup!


----------



## christabelle (Feb 13, 2011)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> And that's the point that counts!


It is! I am just so happy he is okay. The way things have been going, I was wondering which God I had offended. I saved this thread until I knew he would pull through.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

OMG! That is crazy! How is the world did you manage to do that to your own dog? I don't know if I could have handled seeing my dog like that. I'd probably pass out. LoL. You did an amazing job. Way to keep your head on your shoulders and get what needed to be done, done. What a great dog...So glad he's pulled through. So glad.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Incredible work. I cannot imagine the amount of pain he must have been in, dear me. Poor dog. Glad you didnt give up on him and managed to literally put him back together. I can't believe he survived!

Keep us posted on his recovery. Curious to see how the poor guy does.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Poor dear! Good on you guys though, for doing what you had to do. A lot of people would of just written him off as a lost cause when a vet wasn't open. Glad to hear he's doing better!


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Wow! he looked very much like our pup when we "rescued" her off the road-hubby thought maybe she was being used as a bait dog.We took her to the vet-he said the injury looked a couple of weeks old-she had a small collar on w/a chewed bit of leash, no micro-chip, nobody looking for her-so we had her neck sewn up, her large rear dewclaws removed & her spaying operation all at once. She never chewed at a stitch, took all her medicine, & is smart, sweet & seems to be thankful to have a loving home. She has probably doubled in size & weight & we sure love her! Even the vet was surprised at how well she healed.

You did a fantastic job w/your dog-so happy he pulled through.


----------



## OuttatheBlue (Dec 8, 2011)

CLaPorte432 said:


> OMG! That is crazy! How is the world did you manage to do that to your own dog? I don't know if I could have handled seeing my dog like that. I'd probably pass out. LoL. You did an amazing job. Way to keep your head on your shoulders and get what needed to be done, done. What a great dog...So glad he's pulled through. So glad.


Me too! I would have freaked, especially with how severe it looks!

But glad he's doing better, I think you handled the situation so well!


----------



## Bearkiller (Aug 10, 2011)

I don't know where you live but it could've been a mtn lion, also. I didn't see the whole dog but I would imagine (from experience) that if it was a coyote or dog there probably would have been bite marks around the face and other side of the head unless your dog was blind sided. It's amazing how tough dogs can be.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

You make a good point. We have a lot of them roaming around town here locally. Im shocked the dog got away from whatever this was, and survived the ordeal! keep us posted on the recovery, I would be fearing infection.


----------



## christabelle (Feb 13, 2011)

OuttatheBlue said:


> Me too! I would have freaked, especially with how severe it looks!
> 
> But glad he's doing better, I think you handled the situation so well!


I did freak out. I wrapped a towel around his head and secured it with packing tape because I was afraid his face was going to slough off. It was my mom who was able to get me back under control. But thank you all for the kind words. I will try and get some new pictures of how he healed up.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## christabelle (Feb 13, 2011)

Bearkiller said:


> I don't know where you live but it could've been a mtn lion, also. I didn't see the whole dog but I would imagine (from experience) that if it was a coyote or dog there probably would have been bite marks around the face and other side of the head unless your dog was blind sided. It's amazing how tough dogs can be.


In one of the pictures you can see the puncture wounds on the top of the head... I don't think it looks like cat work. I'm pretty sure if a lion would have gotten too him he would be toast. I live next to the BLM, so anything is possible however. I am not an expert. I was really worried about infection... Bit he is two weeks recovered with no infection (we used antibiotics from day one. Penicillin before the vet... And they gave him oral antibiotics after they saw him, which is good, he would run when he saw that needle).
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## OuttatheBlue (Dec 8, 2011)

christabelle said:


> I did freak out. I wrapped a towel around his head and secured it with packing tape because I was afraid his face was going to slough off. It was my mom who was able to get me back under control. But thank you all for the kind words. I will try and get some new pictures of how he healed up.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


That's so scary!! Sorry you had to go through that


----------



## Bearkiller (Aug 10, 2011)

christabelle said:


> In one of the pictures you can see the puncture wounds on the top of the head... I don't think it looks like cat work. I'm pretty sure if a lion would have gotten too him he would be toast. I live next to the BLM, so anything is possible however. I am not an expert. I was really worried about infection... Bit he is two weeks recovered with no infection (we used antibiotics from day one. Penicillin before the vet... And they gave him oral antibiotics after they saw him, which is good, he would run when he saw that needle).
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 
You did good with him, that's for sure. I have seen many lion kills and that's still my opinion because of the location of the wounds. The only reason I pressed the issue is because you might not want to assume there's not a hungry kitty around. I didn't get a great look at the dog but it looks like the wounds are to the neck/ back of the head primarily. Did you contact fish and game and let them know? It could be that they have a cat in the area that they know about but don't know that it's done any damage. Even if it's a coyote they should be informed. Here is a link to pictures of a canine (wolf) attack on dogs. These pictures are graphic but the dog lived. It demonstrates wounds more likely attributed to wild canines.

BigGameHoundsmen.com • View topic - Another wolf attack in NW Montana (pics)


Don't look at the pictures if you can't handle blood!!


----------



## VT Trail Trotters (Jul 21, 2011)

Man thats just horrible.


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

Wow! You did an awesome job with him. I did the same once for a friends dog who got ripped up by some tin digging under her house when a freak storm came up. 
A good thing to keep is lidocaine spray made for sunburns, numbs well. Glad your boy is safe!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

All that loose skin probably saved his life...


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

Oh my... I'm sorry for the poor dog :sad:.

Looking forward to pictures about the healing process.


----------



## RiddlesDarkAngel5 (Jun 2, 2009)

I feel you. My parents dog ate 6 feet of bubble tape (gum) on xmas day. The main ingredient, for those qho arent aware is xylitol, which is deadly to dogs. We spent two hours stuffing her with hydrogen peroxide trying to get her to throw up and hope for the best. She threw up and was off her food for the next couple days but made it through fine. Glad your puppy is doing okay. Please keep us updated!


----------

